# Oily coat?



## lgnutah

Is it visible to the eye as well? can you take a photo?
After bathing, how long does it take to feel oily again?


----------



## OriJames

No, it's not visible at all, it's just the texture when being touched. I try not to bathe them too much with the extreme weather conditions here at the moment, but her last bath was just before Winter set in. (It's Winter here now) This is actually the first time it's been like this, normally it's a lot drier, but not in a brittle way. Which is why I'm a bit confused as to what could have caused this. It has been raining a lot more this Winter than usual, we normally get rains in Fall and Spring and not so much in Winter, so I was thinking that maybe the excess moisture with the cooler temperatures was causing it?


----------



## lgnutah

If it is really humid, could that be what is causing the problem?


----------



## OriJames

No, it's not humid. Just wetter than usual for this time of year. She's being kept inside when it's really been pouring of course, but for the last two weeks it's been almost raining non-stop and she can rarely go out to the bathroom without getting showered on. Strangely though, Ori isn't experiencing the same problem, however their coat-types are different.


----------



## OutWest

Perhaps try some dry over the counter shampoo? And make sure you brush it all out so she doesn't eat any by accident? Also perhaps rub her down once a day with a very absorbent towel... Otherwise all I can think of is to give her more frequent soap and water baths ...


----------



## Dallas Gold

When we first got our Barkley, he had an oily coat. His fur was also more of a wirey texture in some areas. He came to us at adoption on BARF (Bones and Raw Food) food and with severe allergies. We took him off the BARF at the vet's advice and his oily skin got much better. I thought it was a combination of getting him off BARF and getting his allergies under control that helped him. We bathed him at least once a month, even in winter, because it helped with his allergies. In summer he got more frequent baths. 

It could be diet, allergies or even thyroid. Has he been tested for low thyroid?


----------



## OriJames

No, she hasn't been tested for thyroid yet, but I have been thinking I should get it done as recently Ori has been having some of his own health problems and needs to go through a whole range of tests to determine what his problem is. I've never seen any allergic reactions with Jasmine though, but I think I'll phone the vet and maybe see if we can figure something out if in the short term, switching shampoos doesn't work. 

It's not raining today and it's quite sunny out, so maybe I should take the opportunity to give her a bath. It's the first spot of sunlight we've seen in weeks here. Might get rid of the grass/flower roll smell that seems to be coming from her from sleeping under the lavender bushes too. Lol.


----------

